# Preguntas sobre amplificadores



## locoepson (Jun 30, 2008)

Ante todo permitanme saludarles, y agradecerles por la respuesta que me puedas brindar, quisiera saber; en general  ¿como se distribuye la potencia de un amplificador de sonido en los parlantes?, si un amplificador tiene salidas a 4, 8 y 16 ohmios ¿pueden trabajar dos o mas de estas salidas al mismo tiempo sin problemas? ¿como conectaría 6 parlantes de 8 ohmios en ese amplificador? (nippon america TA5120 monoaural) muchas gracias


----------



## yhue (Jul 1, 2008)

todo depende de la impedancia de salida admisible de el amplificador, toma en cuenta que si pones un amplificador de 4 ohm de impedancia con una impedancia de salida de 16 ohm se pierde mucho wattiaje, lo mejor seria mantener la impedancia de salida mediante puestas en paralelos o en series ya que las resistencias son iguales por ejemplo si tienes un amplificador de 4 ohm de salida y tienes 8 altavoces de 8ohm cada uno puedes poner dos lotes de 4 en paralelo dando una impedancia de cada lote de 2ohm y los dos lotes los conectas en serie y darian 4 ohm ! todo es cuestion de no mezclar impedancias de salidas distintas por que no puedes bajar un altavos de 16ohm con uno en paralelo de 8 ! todos tienen que ser de igual impedancia !.
salu2 espero que te sirva de algo la información!


----------

